# Which Serrasalmus Has Extra Rows Of Teeth In The Upper Jaw?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

are the two pics of the same piranha? if not then the first one has more.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe that its the elongs


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

um...interesting, cuz the body doesn't look like elong, but then I haven't seen any baby elongs (~2") for a long time.

what does baby elong looks like? any pics?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I will have JMax611 post some pics between me and him we had like 10 baby Elongs but they all died but I know he has pics.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

how different do they look like other baby serra? or they all look the same?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Big eyes like medinai but snouts lil different. Mouth lil different from elong. Maybe margin. I say Nalseni.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think they are just slightly more elongated than a juvie rhom



BRUNER247 said:


> Big eyes like medinai but snouts lil different. Mouth lil different from elong. Maybe margin. I say Nalseni.


Do nalsini also have 2 rows of teeth? I thought only elongs did?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Honestly I don't even see the 2nd row of teeth. I only see a row of teeth half the size of bottom ones. Eye might appear bigger than it is being its sukd in.if so it probably is elong. Eye might appear bigger if the fish is real small also I guess. My elongs eye are half the size those appear though.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Bruner, probably cuz your screen is too small to see the pics clearly and I don't have macro lens to take better pictures.

so do these look like elong to you guys?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I suk! I say irritan or gibbus with full body pics. Body looks to deep for elong. Book has baby elong pic & its not near as tall.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Irritan...final answer! Lol. Top fin standing too tall for elong.imo.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

^^^ No thats not a baby elong the body should be more compressed.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

baby elongs look just like adult elongs just smaller. A fish store withing 20 mins from me has some, they sit in the corner all day.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The only fish I have had that have that type of anal fin were S. marginatus.

I believe most Serrasalmus have teeth on the palatine bones.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The only fish I have had that have that type of anal fin were S. marginatus.
> 
> I believe most Serrasalmus have teeth on the palatine bones.


Correct. Also all piranhas have extra rows of teeth. In their jaw cavity.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

jp..here is a couple pictures of my little marginatus.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the body looks somewhat similar, but so far there's no "hook" at the anal fin yet.
they are suppose from Peru so I'm hoping they are rhoms


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Peru narrows it down some.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

elongs are venezualan


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> elongs are venezualan


Peru has elong too.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> the body looks somewhat similar, but so far there's no "hook" at the anal fin yet.
> they are suppose from Peru so I'm hoping they are rhoms


My Marginatus doesn't have much of a 'hook' on it's anal fin, the hook seems to have got smaller with age too.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Irritans.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

man I wish I have macro lens.
will never find out cuz these two are dead.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but irritans aren't in Peru. & margins shouldn't be there either. Margin are a invasive species so they might have been transplanted but the Andes mountains split their natural habitat & Peru. Not sayn someone isn't spawning them in pools in Peru or maybe even shipped to Peru then shipped here.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Irritans are venuzualan


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Exactly the fish in question are supposed to be from Peru.


----------

